# Disque Dur Externe qui ne s'affiche plus sur le bureau



## kev_kev7 (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

je me permets de laisser un message car j'ai un problème...
J'ai acheté il y a plusieurs mois un disque dur externe Iomega Minimax 500GO en complément de mon macbook...
Aujourd'hui, en ouvrant celui-ci, il m'est apparu un message du genre : "périphérique retiré pas comme il faut" (je passe la formulation courtoise)...
l'icône du disque ayant disparue, j'éteins ce dernier, je le rallume, il tourne bien, mais rien n'apparaît...
Je fais un nettoyage avec Onyx (sait-on jamais), mais toujours pas de disque externe qui apparait...
Alors, savez-vous si mon disque externe me fait des blagues, s'il a passé l'arme à gauche ?
Si tel est le cas, cela est il réparable ??
merci pour votre aide


----------



## tsss (16 Février 2010)

Ton disque n'apparait pas sur le bureau donc il ne se monte pas, mais apparait-il dans l'utilitaire de disque ?
Si oui, tente une réparation puis tente de le monter via l'utilitaire de disque.
Si non : 
Est-il auto alimenté ou possède t'il une alim externe ?
Peux tu le tester sur un autre ordi ?


----------



## kev_kev7 (16 Février 2010)

Salut, merci pour la réponse...
Lorsque je regarde dans l'utilitaire de disque, il ne m'affiche pas le disque externe, il m'affiche simplement les éléments du macbook...
Mais lorsque je regarde le détail des connections USB, IOMEGA external HD est affiché... Il est donc repéré dans le port USB...
Mais je ne le trouve toujours pas.
Mon Disque externe est alimenté par prise secteur et il y a un interrupteur pour répondre à ta question.
J'ai également essayé en débranchant et en rebranchant les prises après avoir laissé l'ordinateur reposer 1h, mais rien n'y fait...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------

C'est bon, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais tant mieux, le disque externe est réapparut tout seul !
Un grand ouf de soulagement !!
Merci tout de même d'avoir prit le temps pour m'aider !


----------

